# Strategy to deal with Nationals..



## Blue Granite PPs (Dec 20, 2012)

Don't let your current property preservation vendor....ruin BANK's reputation within the local community.

NAME, by way of introduction, my name is Mark Francis and I am President and CEO of Blue Granite Property Preservation Services, Inc. Blue Granite is a regional property preservation company headquartered in Charlotte, NC. Blue Granite provides pre and post conveyance services for foreclosed properties throughout the southeast.

Recently, one of our sixty (60) qualified and experienced vendors was performing reoccurring services at a property in Charlotte for one of our clients and came across one of BANK's properties (serviced by MCS as evidenced by the posting) in dire need of servicing. NAME, can you imagine the frustration the residents of this community must feel each day as they drive past this neglected property? Can you imagine the frustration the resident directly across the street from this neglected property must feel as they retrieve the paper each morning? Can you imagine the frustration the residents to the left and to the right of the neglected property must feel as they devote 2 to 3 hours each Saturday to maintenance of their own property?

It is clear to me that your current property preservation vendor, MCS, is
having a hard time servicing JP Morgan Chase's property in this community.
As such, Blue Granite would love the opportunity to assist JP Morgan Chase
with restoring its reputation within this community by providing preservation services for this property. My contact information is below.
Our hope is that through this property we can demonstration to JP Morgan
Chase, that Blue Granite Property Preservation Services cares about our
clients reputation and will take appropriate steps to protect our clients
reputation within the communities they serve.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

How you gonna service it right when they cant even put the picture up right???


----------



## Blue Granite PPs (Dec 20, 2012)

Hope your screen name isn't indicative of your intellect-if it is simply turn your phone or computer monitor sideways


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

With all the rain we've been getting, that grass looks to be average height for a 2 week cut cycle here. 

Let us know what the bank says!


----------



## Blue Granite PPs (Dec 20, 2012)

Quit possible for MT but NOT NC


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Blue Granite PPs said:


> Hope your screen name isn't indicative of your intellect-if it is simply turn your phone or computer monitor sideways


OK Francis take a chill pill it was just a joke. + like what was said above most of my GC's look like that from all the rain we have got


----------



## Blue Granite PPs (Dec 20, 2012)

Hammah-head-Why didn't you put a smiley face by you comment to escape my witty retort lol


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Easy now boys. Don't let the heat get to you.:gunsmilie:


----------



## Blue Granite PPs (Dec 20, 2012)

Sometimes it better to "shot" first and then ask questions on this forum lol


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Lame thread!


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Ive got 3 crews in Charlotte cutting grass this week,171 to be exact,but that fescue grows like weeds up there.

But as to MCS they are having major trouble keeping up with Chase volume thats for sure,I hope they lose it.

Plus a major bank just kicked Core-logic to curb in NC,looks like they took the hole state from them.Well thats what we read on the bathroom wall.

I'm in NC to stay,the volume is just off the chain up there.I'm probably going to have to rent a house in concord to keep up with all the work.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

That would be a showcase home here.


----------



## Blue Granite PPs (Dec 20, 2012)

Freddie said:


> Lame thread!


Well go start your own "lame thread", Fred.


----------



## Blue Granite PPs (Dec 20, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Ive got 3 crews in Charlotte cutting grass this week,171 to be exact,but that fescue grows like weeds up there.
> 
> But as to MCS they are having major trouble keeping up with Chase volume thats for sure,I hope they lose it.
> 
> ...


Welcome to NC, Zuse. This property is right up the street from one I am servicing. Sent this email to the COO of default service for Chase AND to Chase's Corp Social Responsibility Exec; got a read receipt from both.


----------



## Blue Granite PPs (Dec 20, 2012)

Thier response: Hi Mark,

Thank you for your interest in JPMorgan Chase. I inquired internally and we are currently not in a position to utilize a regional vendor for this service and we have just completed an RFP for Property Preservation.

Best Regards,

My response: Thank you for your response. It is only fair to give your new vendor a chance; this property is on the same street as the property; I will keep an eye on this property.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

I see you also use the "sell them their own dirt" marketing strategy. This is by far the most effective marketing tool there is in this game. I do similar things with very good results.


----------



## Blue Granite PPs (Dec 20, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> I see you also use the "sell them their own dirt" marketing strategy. This is by far the most effective marketing tool there is in this game. I do similar things with very good results.


Do tell! How successful has it been? Was timid at first but then thought hell if their doing a ****ty job there is NO WAY for the bank to know.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

Blue Granite PPs said:


> Do tell! How successful has it been? Was timid at first but then thought hell if their doing a ****ty job there is NO WAY for the bank to know.


I have not tried it with Banks, but it has worked for me with local realtors, and investors. I have landed a few regular local local accounts with the old vacuum cleaner salesman ploy, and haven't worked it nearly as hard as I could have. I already have enough work from banks and nationals, they don't care about their dirt anyway.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Blue Granite PPs said:


> Welcome to NC, Zuse. This property is right up the street from one I am servicing. Sent this email to the COO of default service for Chase AND to Chase's Corp Social Responsibility Exec; got a read receipt from both.


Well thanks for the warm reception, and keep up the pressure on the banks you just might land one.But yes we've been ask to move our operation up there,since A&M lost the BOA account Ive been picking off their contractors one at the time.With great success, already trained and everything.

Maybe you know Joey Reinhardt or heard of him, we just hired him to cover Cabarrus county, really great guy and he knows his stuff.The girls in the office call him the "FHA KING"

I'm in GA,SC,NC..not over extending and moving in slowly and methodically.I've completely dropped the REO side sticking with P&P side.

I've notice that P&P side of the biz has just exploded over the last 4 months.


----------

